# For the Contest - Fishing Photos and short reports



## Captain Ahab (Apr 13, 2007)

*I am gonna try to keep my photos in order and all in one thread.*

January 27, 2007 Sea Bass off Wildwood NJ:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 13, 2007)

Fished off Indian River Inlet on the Bandit IV for Tog. Bite was slow and only managed one large fish. Nice weather made is bearable


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 13, 2007)

Looked like a great time and nice looking fish O 




fishnfever


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 13, 2007)

Nockamixon (Bucks Co.) PA spillway carp


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 13, 2007)

Lake Towhee (Bucks Co. PA)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 13, 2007)

Lake Galena (Bucks Co., PA) No fish caught


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 13, 2007)

Lake Galena (Bucks Co., PA) Note the cool Sponge Bob Hat!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 13, 2007)

Lake Galena Spillway (Bucks Co, PA)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 13, 2007)

Lake Nockamixon (Bucks Co, PA)





*
Oh Yeah - the PC Baits superbowl lock worked great for this fish!*


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 13, 2007)

Small Pond near my house:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 13, 2007)




----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 5, 2007)

esquired said:


> Nockamixon (Bucks Co.) PA spillway carp


Is that a leak in the dam behind ya?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 5, 2007)

No a leak - the water was mostly frozen, that is the only flow - brrrr, was about 10* that day. Caught that carp "bear style" reached in and took a swipe with my glove, it popped onto the bank


----------



## Leibs16 (May 8, 2009)

What the hell is Bear Style? Is that like Doggy Style? OH YEAH!!!!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (May 8, 2009)

Dang if this one's not a relic..


----------

